#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > [反映] 請問我的頭向為何常常不見= =?

## 快樂狼人

除了意外消失已外~看其他人的好像也都變成預設頭像~是我的不見了還是大家的都消失了= =?

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

好像有這樣啦~
不過我的頭像沒變啊~
不知為何怎麼回事的原因~
←常常換頭像很狂~炸=.=||||

----------


## 狼王白牙

我們目前有 *849* 位發表過文章的會員，其中 *637* 個頭像目前都正常

那些少數目前是預設頭像的，通常是他們自己拿掉 / 自己沒有上傳，

或者是違反新版規：

*(二)、頭像*

[spacer=17]基於狼之樂園同好網站的特性, 頭像必須為以下內容之一:

[spacer=20]  :Arrow:    可輕易看出是動物、獸人、奇幻或史前生物、動物布偶裝之圖片或照片

[spacer=17]如不使用上述圖片, 也可以使用以下替代圖片為頭像

[spacer=20]  :Arrow:   自然物, 包括植物、風景、山水、星空等照片或圖片
[spacer=20]  :Arrow:   帳號擁有者在現實生活中足以判斷面貌之真實照片

[spacer=17]若使用了規定以外的內容, 必須事先徵求系統管理員的同意
[spacer=17]如違反使用規範, 管理員有權在未經告知的情況下移除頭像圖片 

請參考：

 :Arrow:  *會員管理通則 - 2007/09/20* 

 :Arrow:  *10/15 帳號及頭像執法說明*



而快樂狼人您的頭像屬於沒有經過申請的違規頭像，目前已經被刪除 *3* 次

請改用符合規定的頭像

或提出足以說服我的具體理由說明堅持使用該頭像的原由  謝謝。

----------


## 快樂狼人

= =我那個頭像雖然是"人"但那是我唯一的特色.也是我自己畫的~若以下條款可行

若使用了規定以外的內容, 必須事先徵求系統管理員的同意

那請問版大可以讓我使用原有的頭像嗎?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> = =我那個頭像雖然是"人"但那是我唯一的特色.也是我自己畫的~若以下條款可行
> 
> 若使用了規定以外的內容, 必須事先徵求系統管理員的同意
> 
> 那請問版大可以讓我使用原有的頭像嗎?


您所提出的理由是：

1. 是唯一個"人"特色
2. 是自己的作品

抱歉喔，這樣不能說服我

因為您叫做 "快樂狼人" , 您可能知道 "狼人" 在這個同好圈裡被大家公認長什麼樣子
戴著遮蔽整個臉的軍用品的人不符合同好社群的方向。

如果想要使用人像，請使用現實生活上足以辨識相貌的照片

----------


## 快樂狼人

> 您所提出的理由是：
> 
> 1. 是唯一個"人"特色
> 2. 是自己的作品
> 
> 抱歉喔，這樣不能說服我
> 
> 因為您叫做 "快樂狼人" , 您可能知道 "狼人" 在這個同好圈裡被大家公認長什麼樣子
> 戴著遮蔽整個臉的軍用品的人不符合同好社群的方向。
> ...


喔= =~那真是可惜.這還是容不下人的存在

----------


## 幻貓

如果把大大常畫的小小狼加進來頭像不知可不可以？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 喔= =~那真是可惜.這還是容不下人的存在


如果說這裏真的容不下人的存在，那為什麼規定上允許使用人像照片呢？

請以自己真實的人類面貌當作頭像吧，大大既然多次強調自己是人而不是獸
想必有張一般人類的臉孔吧~




> 如果把大大常畫的小小狼加進來頭像不知可不可以？


抱歉喔...這樣還是不可以，光是把動物當作寵物並不代表 furry 的真正意義

----------


## 幻貓

其實我覺得頭像的限制好像不太恰當....
在這個社群中也存在一些以人類自居的會員，只是他喜歡動物才會進入這一個社群
如果因為這樣使他們對論壇心灰意冷感覺相當可惜呢...
而且有些頭像使用一些象徵圖騰〈與獸無關〉，說不定是他們的精神意念所在，刪掉它有種否定它的感覺....

我覺得頭像是否為獸/獸人不是重點，重要的是他的心是不是支持並認同我們的獸人文化
規定不知是否能放寬，把通往樂園的大門拓寬些？

小獸淺見~

----------


## 狼王白牙

一個認為自己在現實上或者網路上的身份都必須是人類，但是卻喜歡動物或獸人的同好
*當然歡迎來我們這裏活動*

我並不是那麼堅持頭像一定要是獸人或動物、但是他們必須在這地方遵守一些規則
包括說出自己頭像的特殊意義何在
跟軍事迷以部隊都有他們的紀律並且會移除一些個人特色，例如不能剪龐客頭
這樣做比喻不知道會不會更加了解

我是可以包容各種獸迷的，但其他獸迷是否包容不同種類的獸迷就很難說
當然還包括這些 Nonfur 包不包容這個文化的全部
看到版友 RP 一下動物就想糾正? 那麼他們使用獸人動物以外的頭像就不被允許\r


對不起，通往樂園的大門不能放寬

相反的這道門現在要加強更多關卡(進入門檻)保護已經身在其中的眾獸，也就是各位
而頭像代表了部份意識型態... 是很重要的一道關卡...

----------


## lion

*這裡是有特色的地方..*.

在下贊成狼王的管理原則
小獅無意冒犯快樂狼人
就網路萬花筒的世界
要經營有特色的論壇
就要找出與眾不同之處

您是愛好動物者 
選擇動物頭象
或是本人面容
[size=18]是對樂園的成員認同與尊重[/size]

如果這是快樂兄唯一上的論壇
在心理上可能會覺得窒礙難行
我相信解決需要些創意

人變成狼 或是人與小狼的動畫
[是有些遊走規定邊緣]作為頭像
若您覺得能接受就跟狼王討論看看

狼王直接否決時 就表示還需要其他創意喔
例如改由您本人角色(火柴人)戴上狼耳朵或尾巴
半獸人化的象徵頭象

已上是小獅的淺見

----------


## 光狼

這情況.........

讓我想到一個經典故事
========經獸化故事的結尾======
某寵物:『我的內心世界還可以還存在人類,那種想念實體化吧!』

於是,想法泡泡浮了出來........

想法泡泡中的主人雖然己經不再存在.....

但牠,永逺還可以看到他..... 

========================
我有疑問!!!

Q1:把這情況畫出來作頭像可以嗎?
Q2:人工物可以作頭像嗎?

----------


## MINE

頭像基本上就代表了那個會員的形象
在英文，頭像一般寫做ICON或著AVATAR
不管是那一個都有"化身"的意思
這不應該是被其他人強硬干涉的
(除非這個頭違反了道德跟法律或蓄意破壞社會)

而今天硬要少數會員用不符合該會員形象的頭像
又聲稱歡迎各個喜歡獸人、動物的人來這個論壇
這基本上是矛盾的

個人是覺得關於頭像是應該要開放的就是了

----------


## Red.K熾仔

小獸怕發了這個文會得罪人或被誤解，可是
還是硬著頭皮發下來了....

小獸的意見是投認同票，也就是反對頭項規定
變鬆．

小獸認為，狼王已經有把Furry的意義表達的
很清楚，既然這就是他的遊戲規則，小獸認為
是理所當然的．

有獸認為只要不違反社會風俗道德就好，但是
這是套用在不像狼板這樣特殊板面的風格比較
適合．

小獸基本也認同獸友有權要求自己的形象，但
是不知道獸友們有沒有想過，這樣改變獸友們
使用的功能喜好的寬鬆，對板上的獨創風格是
會有影響的．

小獸如果站在白牙的立場想的話，當然也是不
希望這個影響太大．

至於這合不合理，小獸覺得，一切都是按照這
裡的規則來．

就好像參加化裝舞會，不會真的有參加的人會
在會場外面怪定下這個規則的人說.....

"這不符我的形象"吧?(炸)

所以小獸也希望大家不要因為頭像的問題而為
難狼王了...夾在板風與板友的意見間誰都會覺
得很難做人的! 

況且，這些門檻裡面其實也是有自由性存在的
就算大家獸化了，也可以自己定義出屬於自己
風格的獸不是嗎?

至於狼人跟其他投反對票的人，希望你不會覺
得很唐突，但小獸想說的這些絕對不是要否定
任何單一的團體或對象．

就打到這好了，因為再打下去真怕會被...

(謎-1：你這死小孩，大獸們講話你插什麼嘴阿！)
(謎-2：你這死狗腿的傢伙，跟誰學的阿?)
(羽：是是...我錯了<Q口Q>)

----------


## 卡庫爾

*同意放鬆頭像限制。*

就像MINE所說，一個用戶的頭像就是他在網路上的分身 (Avatar) 。如果一定要強制所有“人”都認同自己是“獸”，可能會讓許多人對樂園望而卻步……

再者，獸迷這一詞的定義也是很寬鬆的。像卡庫爾就自認 nonfur (不過，離 furry 不遠了)。即使是自稱furry的獸友，對獸的喜好程度也不一樣。有的可能只是喜歡有擬人化動物的作品，有的可能更加喜歡角色扮演或者用獸作爲自己的化身，有的可能比較喜歡獸裝……
白牙大認爲自己“並不是人，而就是狼”卡庫爾也沒有異議（事實上卡庫爾從來都覺得白牙是狼）。但是，一個人並不能代表一個社群。

對於“使用像片”=“允許人類”卡庫爾也不贊同。如果允許相片爲什麽不允許畫像呢？
再者，為隱私考量，公佈相片可能不是一件明智的事。

白牙大人所說這是為保護各位獸，卡庫拉迪不同意。
獸圈現在缺少的，就是外界的了解。

如果不把樂園的大門放開，外面的人又怎麽能知道裏面究竟是什麽樣？

限制匿名用戶訪問對此一點也沒有幫助(當然，搜索引擎機器人也是很討厭的，卡庫爾希望在這方面上能幫些什麽)。


卡庫爾也看到樂園有許多獸並不在乎究竟是獸還是人。甚至，也有很歡迎人類角色加入的獸呢。



（雖然說了這麽多，不過卡庫爾的avvie只會繼續獸化，不會再變成人哦！
……可是，做什麽獸好呢。
首選是貓。可是狐狸也很萌……）

----------


## 修諾斯

在看完很多版友們的發言之後

其實主要就是分兩大派

放寬與戒嚴兩類

基本上在下是站在放寬這部分的

WHY？

頭像使用這部分的使用

我認為是個人的自由

如果說以此區分是否為獸界之人

恐怕有點牽強

這又必須千扯到

定義何謂"獸人"的編準了

我想大部分的人在世界上都具有雙重身分

當然在獸界也是

每個人喜歡獸的理由不同

所以也不必強迫每個人怎樣去喜歡獸

中文的獸圈大致發展如何我不知道

但是至少這裡

還不適合用這些*太嚴苛的規範*去管制

感覺起來是多餘的

以上是淺見

----------


## 迪亞狼

我覺得這問題交給樂園會員投票呢？同意反對無意見這三樣，
若沒參與投票則表示能接受票選後的結果，無任何異議。

不知道這樣狼王和各位有沒有意見呢？

當然投票結果輸的那一方要心甘情願哦

----------


## 狼王白牙

這頭像規定的最終目的是要成為一個有特色的獸迷論壇，正如 lion 所說的
狼之樂園上有*角色交流繪*版，同時也是為了讓角色繪的畫家能有更多表現的機會
當然，也如同各位所說，頭像代表著某種認同感

話不多說，快樂狼人原先的頭像，還是可以通過的，只是有三種不同的解決方式
第一種就是 lion 所提過，可能要加上更多創意，例如耳朵或尾巴，因為獸迷中包含這種類型的

現在我更改之前的一段說詞，那就是加上小狼是可以接受的，或者申請書上寫著：

*該頭像已使用兩年以上，其印象已深植在同好之中，並且這是自己設計的形象。*

這樣一來就可以通過申請，這是有說服力的申請說詞。

我之前不通過的原因，是因為那些說詞幾乎大家都會用，那形同沒有規定。
但是，當快樂狼人變更之前的頭像的時候，還是請重新申請。

以後請尊重這裡其他同好的信念, 活動身分是人當然無所謂, 
但是若一直想說服大家都跟你有一樣的想法, 這樣勢必影響頭像申請通過與否的結果.

最後感謝大家的寶貴意見，我會繼續思考一個制度的最佳化  謝謝

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 以後請尊重這裡其他同好的信念, 活動身分是人當然無所謂, 
> 但是若一直想說服大家都跟你有一樣的想法, 這樣勢必影響頭像申請通過與否的結果


快樂狼人並沒有說要所有人都使用人類的頭像吧？
僅僅是希望人類能夠在樂園有一立錐之地而已。

    畢竟人類也是動物啊。（雖然這也不是他說的。）    
    

使用人類的頭像並不等於不尊重其他同好的信念啊。
卡庫爾反倒是記得天天以獸身份出沒的某回文說“那真實生活中你們不都是人麽？這樣批評人類豈不是掌自己嘴”之類的話。
這不是人類不人類的問題，而是網路禮儀的問題。
不尊重其他人fursona的用戶，完全可以當作小白拖出去。

而兩年的例外根本就是給快樂狼人特批的麽……還是沒有解決人類歧視的問題。

雖然卡庫爾也很想看到快樂狼人獸化……但是還是覺得，一個人的頭像是自己的化身，應該由自己決定爲宜。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 使用人類的頭像並不等於不尊重其他同好的信念啊。
> 卡庫爾反倒是記得天天以獸身份出沒的某回文說“那真實生活中你們不都是人麽？這樣批評人類豈不是掌自己嘴”之類的話。
> 這不是人類不人類的問題，而是網路禮儀的問題。
> 不尊重其他人fursona的用戶，完全可以當作小白拖出去。
> 
> 而兩年的例外根本就是給快樂狼人特批的麽……還是沒有解決人類歧視的問題。
> 
> 雖然卡庫爾也很想看到快樂狼人獸化……但是還是覺得，一個人的頭像是自己的化身，應該由自己決定爲宜。


那兩句話真的是特批的沒錯, 因為我認為他犯過...
並不像你所說的禁止人類頭像就是不尊重同好  這是誤導

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 並不像你所說的禁止人類頭像就是不尊重同好 這是誤導


我說的是“禁止人類頭像*就是*尊重同好”不是“禁止人類頭像*就是不*尊重同好”哦……

----------


## 呆虎鯨

再把這篇文章翻起來是我的不對，抱歉。
　　之前因為考試的關係，我沒辦法挪出時間來思考這種過於需要腦漿的東西，我真的很呆。

　　好像是事情嚴重化成「因為我是人類，所以我必須離開」這論點了？ 

　　是說……使用人類頭像的版友比較有可能會批判獸友？還是說這邊有排斥人類的獸友存在，所以使用人類頭像的話會比較招致攻擊或冷漠對待？這也算是保護人類版友的一種方式？

　　另外，站在狼王的立場想，是要讓版友獸友們都很自由，還是要維持版上的特殊風格呢？兩難吧？

　　如果認為狼王這個規定很不合理的話，除了提出反駁意見之外可以再提出具有建設性的建言啊！
　　像是如何宣傳新版規，才不會讓老獸友犯了版規不自知，覺得委屈；若是開放使用人類的圖案的話，那要開放多寬？使用真面目照片要可辨識，是一種間接式強迫性公開隱私，那麼照片可以用什麼種類的？

　　狼王不是不會聽各位的意見不是嗎？經營論壇並不容易，或許狼王所考慮的有限，但狼王還有我們這群獸友，還有牠的狼群。要是連我們都一直批判、諷刺、不信任牠的帶領，那狼王會很難過的，明明就是為了樂園附出，就算有偏頗也不要這樣攻擊啊。（呆鯨覺得這樣已經是攻擊的範圍了）

　　希望接下來提出意見的獸友或人類可以除了批評之外，多提一些建設性的東西。

　　另外，我是支持狼王的＝＂＝＂（明顯）

----------


## MINE

我的立場是認為目前該條文的合理性有矛盾
就算增加規定，給予管道可以讓想使用非符合規定的頭像的人申請
可是條文本身就對這些人有所歧視
而申請時批準對象又是球員兼裁判的白牙本人
更不具合理性
因此我還是認為應該要修改該條文以放寬

----------


## Wolfy

> 我的立場是認為目前該條文的合理性有矛盾
> 就算增加規定，給予管道可以讓想使用非符合規定的頭像的人申請
> 可是條文本身就對這些人有所歧視
> 而申請時批準對象又是球員兼裁判的白牙本人
> 更不具合理性
> 因此我還是認為應該要修改該條文以放寬


看了幾天. 最同意MINE的意見. 就不多重複敘述.

其他意見在另一篇陳述
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?p=1...96bbdfc#181163




> 您所提出的理由是：
> 1. 是唯一個"人"特色
> 2. 是自己的作品
> 
> 抱歉喔，這樣不能說服我
> 
> 因為您叫做 "快樂狼人" , 您可能知道 "狼人" 在這個同好圈裡被大家公認長什麼樣子
> 戴著遮蔽整個臉的軍用品的人不符合同好社群的方向。
> 
> 如果想要使用人像，請使用現實生活上足以辨識相貌的照片


事情的開端. 看的出來快樂狼人並不是來胡鬧的人.

也很誠懇的溝通尋求解決之道.

恕我直言. 狼王的服務態度在此事件上並不是很好.

把 "人" 字特別框起來. 有強調不歡迎人類的意味.

以蠻高的姿態回應. 然後用辯論的方式證明對方是錯的. 會感受到敵意就是了.

貴為狼王. 儘管中文獸界沒有其他競爭論壇存在. 如果能本著親切的服務態度. 

更有誠意的解釋. 我想事情會更容易微笑解決.

----------


## 狼王白牙

為了讓快樂狼人滿足新的頭像規定, 我是 "建議" 他使用同好圈裡狼人形象的頭像
這樣一來就可以符合這項規定, ，另一方面符合他的ID形象，
但並沒有強迫他使用 "狼人" 作為自己的頭像，實際上也無從強迫起，因為沒有這項規則

當然他用設定裡自己養的狼，或是自己家裡養的寵物當然都可以通過              
但是這些都僅僅只是建議

*論壇管理通則根本沒有提到 ID 這回事，只有提到圖像的使用種類。*

但是我在回應的用字上的確沒有說得很明白：這是建議，這是我必須要感到抱歉的地方。

因此諸位把這句話



> 您叫做 "快樂狼人" , 您可能知道 "狼人" 在這個同好圈裡被大家公認長什麼樣子


拿出來大作文章，說我講出 id 有狼人就一定要使用狼人是很大的誤會.

----------


## 呆虎鯨

請斟酌觀看ˊWˋ




> 我的立場是認為目前該條文的合理性有矛盾
> 就算增加規定，給予管道可以讓想使用非符合規定的頭像的人申請
> 可是條文本身就對這些人有所歧視
> 而申請時批準對象又是球員兼裁判的白牙本人
> 更不具合理性
> 因此我還是認為應該要修改該條文以放寬


　　限定頭像不一定算是歧視吧？
　　如果要這麼說，我在委託頭像的時候，曾有人這樣回覆我＂爲什麼狼樂園會出現虎鯨？＂
　　那牠是歧視我嗎？啊？

　　怎麼可能？祇是有一點疑問而已不是嗎？

　　請盡量把事情單純化來看＝＂＝

　　對於這項規定，狼王大概已經開始思考怎麼改了？我猜啦，只不過要修改規定需要一些時間不是嗎？

　　另外．．．狼王把＂人＂框起來是因為快樂狼人框起來的原因吧？    
    


　　說出去的話等於潑出去的水．．．
　　所以我把內文隱藏起來，請斟酌看ˊˋ，我也只是希望這件事情不要再吵了，希望我隱藏文不會再掀起爭吵，非常抱歉ˊˋ

----------


## 幻貓

好長的討論串啊@@〈被咬〉
不過倒是看到不少有建設性的東西呢

如果就現有規定來看，使用者在頭像上若真想用自己的人類身份遊走這個世界，卻一定要真實照片
其實是有些不公平的，尤其是在這種獸迷充斥的地方
每個網路使用者都有一定的隱私，有人或許不在乎，有人就是不願讓其他人看見自己的真實樣子
那麼使用者的理念跟此規則之間會產生相當大的衝突....這邊針對快樂狼人的情況而言

我也傾向支持修改現在的頭像法，雖然當時沒有人提出反對，但現在已造成一些對使用者的傷害，加上有版友也認為要修法，那麼就應該仔細考慮這條法有沒有修改或廢除的必要。
其實這個問題可以讓有興趣討論的版友一同參與決策，雖然說人多嘴雜，但是經過詳實討論後出來的法律應該是最不會損害大家權益的好法律了〈吧〉


喔，還有
不知道老大公布一些通則條例時能不能加一些範本：
像是嚴禁使用注音文



> 這張圖好棒ㄏㄏ、你喜歡ㄇ


這樣對使用者會比較好理解，也可以即時提出不同見解及看法以避免造成未來更大的風波，只是要稍微麻煩發公告文的老大了~
〈因為小獸覺得這次的頭像條例有點含糊不清~請老大考量考量~〉

----------

